# A few Recent Bird Pictures....



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Short Ear Owl*








*Snow Ow*l









Merlin









Here is a few I will add some more soon....
Thanks T.R..
*(I use a Canon 7d with a sigma 150mm - 500mm lens..)*


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

wow!
amazing shots


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

beautful, beautiful, beautiful. and even better because you're obviously not one of those fools who run at the snowys to make them fly thanks for posting.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thank you Ursus.. LOL no I am not I don't like walking through the marsh in winter.. way to many sink holes. I only go in there in the summer photographing the shore birds... I have been out there many times and only really seen 2 photographers being careless... The majority of the wildlife photographers are very respectful like my self. wait long enough and they will fly..
Now just to make a living at this would be great LOL.*


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

A Peregrine Falcon..


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Coopers Hawk...


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Sharp Shinned Hawk..


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful Pictures,I especially love the Owls...I like when they do the Exorcist and turn Their Heads.:lol:


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks Johnny it also makes it hard to get a good face on shot LOL


----------



## Allington (Feb 6, 2012)

I really got impressed by the resolution of the camera. Pics are impressive. Keep it up and 
don't forget to share about the camera.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Yes the resolution of the Canon 7d is amazzing at 18 megapixels you have a lot to work with..
Belted Kingfisher..*


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

One of my Favorite pictures I have taken of this bird this year ( Female Northern Harrier )


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Gorgeous photos! If you dont mind me asking, where and when did you take the photos?


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

You make nice pictures... amazing crispness to those shots.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thank you MoLoto witch ones they from all over Vancouver..
and Thank you Flygirl I do my best*


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love the shot of the kingfisher!


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you I love Kingfishers but they are a pain to get a decent shot love to tease photographers...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^just wondering if you got my PM about the photos?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful pics!!!! thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Your welcome I love to share......................


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Fantastic photos wayofthefish! You are really doing that 7D justice and I'll admit that I'm pleasantly surprised at the sharpness of that Sigma 150-500mm. When I first saw the photos I must have skipped the part where you mentioned using that lens and I thought that they were shot with the Canon 500L for sure. I love bird photography and actually have a 7D myself as well. Love the camera! Now I just have to get a looong lens. My 70-200 just doesnt cut it.. lol.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thanks Rayne.. I like the 1500mm-500mm sigma for the price but I must admit that it does have its soft spots especially in low light.. I wish I could afford the 2.8 500mm canon but alas it is out of reach right now some day...
I can not wait till the sun comes out. Deffinitly looking forward to Colony farm on a spring sunny day..*


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Your photos are up at stormidae - beautiful shots. Thank you for letting me post them

I'm looking forward to seeing your Colony Farm shots!


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

WOW WOW WOW I can not say anything more than a word. Those photos are so amazing and great shots pictures. You are well done.

Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures of the birds.


----------



## Claudiohv (Jul 2, 2012)

Beauty! in the Coopers Hawk pic you can actually see the head of an other weird looking bird at the botton letf just on top of the tree brach lol









.right here^^(follow arrows up pls)


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudiohv said:


> Beauty! in the Coopers Hawk pic you can actually see the head of an other weird looking bird at the botton letf just on top of the tree brach lol
> 
> .right here^^(follow arrows up pls)


great imaginative eye


----------

